# Spotless fridge



## zeezee16 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi all, has anyone any idea if a Spotless Fridge is any good. There is a new one on Ebay, its 60ltr 3way, and its £245.
Its the same size as my old electrolux, so I wont have to alter the cupboard, plus, its £100 cheaper than the RM4210 etc.
Any ideas before I buy it. 
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## bigtrev8xl (Jan 14, 2009)

zeezee16 said:


> Hi all, has anyone any idea if a Spotless Fridge is any good. There is a new one on Ebay, its 60ltr 3way, and its £245.
> Its the same size as my old electrolux, so I wont have to alter the cupboard, plus, its £100 cheaper than the RM4210 etc.
> Any ideas before I buy it.
> Cheers, Pete.



Hi Pete.
Those fridges are not suitable for use inside if you run them on gas, they are not sealed in any way, and DANGEROUS to use in a motorhome, caravan or house, as they are not sealed the flue gasses CARBON MONOXIDE will fill your van!!!  The advert is misleading, they are listed under   Sporting Goods > Camping > Accessories.  I wouldn't even want to use in a tent.

Cheers Big Trev.


----------



## zeezee16 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Trev, I know they come with a flue kit, so I presume they are ok for in the van. Have you seen one, or are you going on what you have heard?.
I have an old Electrolux in at the moment, but the bloody thing only works when it wants to, it flattens the battery on 12v, only lights on gas when it wants to, I've cleaned out the jets etc, it worked ok for 3 hours on the drive, then we went to the Station at ribblehead, and it wouldnt light again, so its going in the garage, to keep my bait in for when I go fishing as its ok on 240v
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## bigtrev8xl (Jan 15, 2009)

zeezee16 said:


> Thanks Trev, I know they come with a flue kit, so I presume they are ok for in the van. Have you seen one, or are you going on what you have heard?.
> I have an old Electrolux in at the moment, but the bloody thing only works when it wants to, it flattens the battery on 12v, only lights on gas when it wants to, I've cleaned out the jets etc, it worked ok for 3 hours on the drive, then we went to the Station at ribblehead, and it wouldnt light again, so its going in the garage, to keep my bait in for when I go fishing as its ok on 240v
> Cheers, Pete.



Hi Pete.
I had one for a while just same as the ebay one, and from the same seller. Because they don’t have a front frame/mounting kit, I’m not saying they can’t be sealed to stop the fumes coming into the van, but it’s a risk you would have to take!! The other problem in not having a front frame/mounting kit is there’s nothing to stop the draught and flue gasses blowing into the van from the top and bottom vents behind the fridge.Also the flue pipe is on the opposite side to the Electrolux fridges.

Cheers Big Trev


----------



## zeezee16 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi trev,
thanks for the info, I would have thought, having a flue and pipe etc at the back, all the fumes would go through the pipe to the outside of the van.
The electrolux one that's in at the moment has a gap under the botton as its sat on 4 feet, and a 2" plastic grill on the top. Whats to stop fumes coming out of the electrolux and into the van?
You mention front frame/mounting kit, whats that for, I was going to fit it the same as the electrolux, its a tight fit at the sides, and 2 pieces of 12mm square wood either side of the front feet to stop it moving forward. I suppose if I can seal it around the front edge with some silicone, it would seal the front,  and put an extra vent to the outside at the rear.
Not sure where you are, I'm in Leeds, and as the job situation is not too good at the moment, I think we will be doing a lot more wildcamping this year. If we meet up sometime, I owe you a pint for the info.
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## Spotles Fridges (Mar 27, 2009)

*Clarification - spotless fridges are good*

The person who seeks advice here seems more sensible than the other one. The advisor says you cannot use Spotless fridges inside on gas which is ridicules! Are they made for outside use?! What he should have said is they must not be used inside on gas without a flue kit. Any gas fridge or equipment that runs on gas would be dangerous to use in a closed area without proper ventilation. As for other comments the advisor gives, the person seeking advice responds perfectly. Advisor says you need to seal the gaps of the fridge and the advisee says he has an Electrolux fridge which has gaps and no fumes blow in, there is no problem. He also says in his earlier response to the fridge being dangerous to be used inside, that he thinks the fridge will be ok with a flue kit, which is correct. You could ask any gas engineer to verify this, including our independent engineer. We advice our fridges to be fitted by a professional gas engineer, who would make sure it is safe for the user.
We have been selling these fridges for the last 5-6 years and you could see our feedback on Ebay. Our fridges are very similar to the Electrolux fridges, in fact we use their flue kits. These kinds of fridges are 3 way and for camping purposes which means they run on gas, 12V and 240V. You must not use them on gas in a closed place without a flue kit and these fridges must not be used on gas while in transit. i.e when campervan is in motion. This goes for all of the fridges no matter what brand they are. This is also common sense.


----------



## Nosha (Mar 30, 2009)

I had a Spotless fridge... then a can of coke froze, thawed, exploded and now I have a stained Beko!!!!!!!


----------



## zeezee16 (Apr 15, 2009)

Spotles Fridges said:


> The person who seeks advice here seems more sensible than the other one. The advisor says you cannot use Spotless fridges inside on gas which is ridicules! Are they made for outside use?! What he should have said is they must not be used inside on gas without a flue kit. Any gas fridge or equipment that runs on gas would be dangerous to use in a closed area without proper ventilation. As for other comments the advisor gives, the person seeking advice responds perfectly. Advisor says you need to seal the gaps of the fridge and the advisee says he has an Electrolux fridge which has gaps and no fumes blow in, there is no problem. He also says in his earlier response to the fridge being dangerous to be used inside, that he thinks the fridge will be ok with a flue kit, which is correct. You could ask any gas engineer to verify this, including our independent engineer. We advice our fridges to be fitted by a professional gas engineer, who would make sure it is safe for the user.
> We have been selling these fridges for the last 5-6 years and you could see our feedback on Ebay. Our fridges are very similar to the Electrolux fridges, in fact we use their flue kits. These kinds of fridges are 3 way and for camping purposes which means they run on gas, 12V and 240V. You must not use them on gas in a closed place without a flue kit and these fridges must not be used on gas while in transit. i.e when campervan is in motion. This goes for all of the fridges no matter what brand they are. This is also common sense.



Thanks for the reply, sorry I didnt comment earlier.
I fitted the fridge and made up a flue system from 28mm copper pipe, sealed it at the base where the flue kit fits on. All the joints are soldered, and it exits into the electrolux flue cover to the outside of the van, all the seeel to copper joints are covered in aluminium tape.
I now have just started with a small problem, the gas only stays lit for a couple of minuites, then goes out.it cant be anything to do with the flue,as it has worked fine for a couple of weekend trips, then started playing up last week. Ant ideas what it might be, the fridge is only about 4 months old, I get it off Ebay, the seller is from Northampton, is that you?
Cheers, Pete.


----------

